# Can Anyone ID These Plants?



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i kind of went crazy when i found out my LFS sold pretty gracious quanities of plants for only 99cents and i bought alot. if you can ID them that wound be real helpful














































thank you! :lol:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I can see cabomba and (only one i'm sure i'm right on lol) anarchis.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

anarchis is the one in the 1st pic right? and which is cambodia? thanks dylan


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

The big blurry plant in the second photo is Egeria densa....Anarchis is the biggest plant in the first photo....isn't that plant with the purple-bottomed leaves Lilacina?
Here's a good site for i.d.ing the plants: http://www.tropica.dk/default.asp


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i thought the biggest plant in the 1st photo is cambodia?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

and thanks for the site


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL, I can't tell the difference  They look quite alike. Go with what Flamingo said, they know more than me.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok cool. if you know anything about DIY CO2.. can i do a 1.89L bottle instead of a 2L bottle? and does it have 2 be circular?

and u were right with IDing all the other plants so thank you. i dont think i should have gotten the lilacina cuz it needs alot of light but 5w/g is alot right? o well thanks again


----------

